# Energy Drinks



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone know anything about them?  Good or bad?

 Are any "bad" for you?


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 3, 2005)

I used to go twice a day 8-9 hours a week training.  I looked for an after-workout reviver, protein carb shakes.  I also started drinking a little Performance, an orange drink from Shaklee before workouts-electrolytes, potassium, sodium are good.  Gave me alot of energy but slowly the pounds came on.  I gained muscle as well though.  Its hard to know ahead of time if the workout was going to be easy or hard and if I consumed too many calories in the drink ahead of time, it was too late unless I compensated with a light lunch.  If you are expending the calories, I think it is okay.  The after workout protein shake gives the body the building blocks for muscle repair right after a workout in an easily consumed way so its fast. 

Just look out for the drinks with caffeine and too much sugar.  Not worth it and not that great an energizer.

Here's an article on energy drinks. TW


----------



## Xequat (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh oh...it said not to mix alcohol with energy drinks.  No more Jager bombs for me.  I've tried a few and there is one by Quixtar (basically Amway online) that is high in B-complex vitamins and it's the best I've had because it gives energy but doesn't make me jittery.  I've tried Red Bull, Amp, and a few others I forget, but I like the XS the best and they supposedly aren't bad for you.  It's sweetened with sucralose which is an artificial sweetener that isn't full of aspartame and other harmful chemicals that I know of, although there is still some discussion about it (aka Splenda), so it's sugar-free I think.  Also, my wife used to sell them and several other drinks at the gym she runs and owns, so I could ask her what other people thought if you want.  It might take a few days to repoly though because my only internet access is at work for the time being...stupid SP2 for Windows broke my computer at home, I think.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Feb 4, 2005)

I used to take Red Bull before sparring matches or exams but its not good and if you lose then believe me the dump you can get after is really not nice, and is worse than the loser feeling you could usually get. Energy drinks are good for one off occasions but do not become reliant upon them because the effects are not generally good. I remember reading an article on energy drinks but I cannot remember where it was, sorry! :idunno:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 4, 2005)

Sugar spikes are part of the road to insulin-resistant diabetes & syndrome X. Caffiene, in large amounts, increases resting cortisol levels. In smaller doses, actually improves performance with minimal side-effects. Have a cup-o-java, train hard, and live long. Have 3 cups o java or a red bull, and now you're looking at something that probably shouldn't be done too often.

Reality? I'm a sugar addict, and will likely have diabetes type 2 sooner rather than later. Oh well. Eat right, stay fit, die anyway.

D.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 4, 2005)

Stimulants like any drugs can help if needed, but can become habit-forming (raising tolerance and defeating the purpose).


I like Powerade (not really an energy drink, but anyway...) heavily diluted with water - so I can drink more fluid without OD-ing on sugar and salt.

I'm also partial to Sobe drinks with guarana, ginseng, etc. used in moderation if I think I might need a little more energy.

Most energy drinks I see (especially Red Bull, and all its clones) contain the stimulant, taurine.

Before Red Bull came out, the only other place I saw the word taurine was on ingredient labels for cat food - to keep the kitties frisky - so I was quite wary of it for a while. I still don't drink it because I don't like the taste.

Xequat: "...it said not to mix alcohol with energy drinks."

Oh yeah, the oh-so popular, it seems, vodka-redbull drink . . . mixing uppers and downers . . . tsk tsk tsk, have we learned nothing from our hippie days?


As for which are good; which are bad . . .

I dunno.

Listen to your body.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Feb 5, 2005)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> Before Red Bull came out, the only other place I saw the word taurine was on ingredient labels for cat food - to keep the kitties frisky - .


 Dont try stimulants try catnip! Its like cannibis, but for cats!


----------



## WCman1976 (May 18, 2012)

Every now and then I may take an energy SHOT, but never one of the drinks like Red Bull. The closest I ever got to that was Beachbody's pre-workout drink called Energy and Endurance. That gave me a boost wig no crash later.


----------



## Deshawn (May 24, 2012)

I absorbed too many calorie consumption in the consume beforehand, it was too overdue unless I paid for with a lighting lunchtime. If you are spending the calorie consumption, I think it is okay. The after exercise amino acids move gives the body the basis for muscular fix right after a exercise in an quickly absorbed way so its quick. ..


----------



## MSTCNC (May 24, 2012)

A good friend had some seriouse issues with Red Bull consumption. He was SUPER fit, ran marathons, biked, did A LOT of physical exercise... and also drank like four to six RB's a day...

Well, JB had a pretty major stroke a year or so back. And, his doctors stopped short of saying that it was the large amounts of Taurine that had done it to him...

Has this detered me from drinking an occasional RB when I'm looking at a 0300 end of shift... and I'm yawning at 2300? No, it hasn't; but, I have ONE, and it's cut 50% with soda water...

Wonder if those FIVE HOUR ENERGY would work for taining...

Just my .02... before taxes...


----------



## WCman1976 (May 27, 2012)

MSTCNC said:


> A good friend had some seriouse issues with Red Bull consumption. He was SUPER fit, ran marathons, biked, did A LOT of physical exercise... and also drank like four to six RB's a day...
> 
> Well, JB had a pretty major stroke a year or so back. And, his doctors stopped short of saying that it was the large amounts of Taurine that had done it to him...
> 
> ...



Hehe...I should have said I don't use the five hour energy for training...just every now and then to get through the second half of a boring shift.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 29, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Anyone know anything about them? Good or bad?
> 
> Are any "bad" for you?



I personally stay away from pre-made energy drinks.  Many of them are loaded with caffine under different names.  I saw one product that had five different caffine ingredients under five different labels.  The only product that I would use with caffine is N.O. Shotgun prior to a heavy workout.  And only because I've talked with the company to find out the amount of caffine is equivelent to one cup of coffee.  And the only reason for it being in the formula is to activate one of the other ingredients.  But it isn't totally necessary because N.O. Synthesize is almost the same forumula sans caffine.

Typically, and energy drink is suppose to give you energy.  What I'm saying here is that there is a difference between a quick 'pick-me-up' and the inevideble crash and something that will provide sustained energy.  Honey is an old time bodybuilding tip.  Two tablespoons of raw, unfiltered honey provide 17 carbs of sustained energy (you don't crash like you would in a sugar rush).  Vitamin B6 and B12 also provide energy.  It is also a matter of staying properly hydrated and maintaining your electrolyte balance.  Don't use thirst as a sign you need to hydrate.  By the time you're thirsty you're already 20% down.  For a workout, I use a 1/2 tablespoon scoop of Gatorade (the powdered form is cheap and you can control the amount of sugar and sodium) along with a scoop of Ionic Fizz which has calcium, magnesium, potassium and other nutrients to also replace lost electrolytes.  

If you're going to have a lot of carbs, you also need to mix in protein as well of some sort i.e. a shake.  This slows down the absorption of the carbs and provides more of a level, sustained energy.  

I would also recommend getting a good Ribose product.  Ribose (also called Corvalin) is a very simple sugar (not table sugar) that provides sustained energy and is EXCELLENT for your heart.  I do two doses a day, usually in my protein shakes.  

Sustained energy can also be obtained from barley grass or wheat grass juice or power mixed with water.  I can have a bland or sweet taste (and the powder can simply be put under your tounge without water if you like).  It is natural and is very nutritionally dense.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 18, 2012)

I like an all natural approach to energy drinks. I don't think you can go wrong with juicing fresh fruits and vegetables :drinkbeer


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 18, 2012)

I tried Red Bull once, and made it through one mouthfull before spitting it out, because it tasted like crap to Me.

Other than that, I sometimes have 1-2 carbonated soft drinks over the course of a day, but Im considering changing that.


----------



## Marcy Shoberg (Jul 18, 2012)

Just like with anything else I eat, I read all of the ingredients on the side of the energy drink and ask myself for each ingredient "Am I sure this is going to contribute positively to the health of my body?"  

I've never drank one.


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 19, 2012)

It also depends upon the person.  Some people can handle the caffiene, sugar, etc better than others.  There are also certain conditions that can actually make power drinks deadly.  Know your body, know what you are putting in your body, and keep things in moderation is some very good advice I have recieved.


----------



## Isebell (Nov 22, 2012)

I love Red Bull" it is amazing in taste and also boosts energy level. I drink it before starting my workout. It is better than any other energy drink.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2012)

5hr Energy is being cited as a cause of death in a growing number of cases.  I won't touch it because it's sweetened with sucralose/Splenda which has serious health concerns associated with it.


My wife likes the Full Throttle - Blue  but it's hard to get around us.  I only drink em when I'm on long road trips.  My usual stim of choice is Starbucks.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 23, 2012)

The simple fact is that  *anything* that causes an increase in energy is also going to cause an increase in physical stressors. Is that harmful? Maybe. Depends...

In general, if you are using energy supplements occassionally, in moderation, and have no underlying health problems, they're not likely to cause you any harm.

On the other hand, if you're using stimulants regularly (or excessively on an occassional basis), have high blood pressure, or high cholesterol, prinzmetal angina, or any of a hundred other conditions that would predispose you to strokes, heart attacks, or tachycardias, then you're inviting problems.

The human body exists in a fairly precarious state of balance, and it can be easy to push it over the edge. For example, at this time of year we see a fair bit of what we call "Holiday Heart". A person who is not normally much a drinker, but who has a proclivity for atrial fibrillation will have a bit more alcohol than usual. Not even enough to be drunk, for some. Alcohol increases irritability of the heart muscle. And *poof*... they're in a-fib. I've seen many many cases of a-fib and SVT (Supraventricular Tachycardia) caused by alcohol, caffiene, energy drinks, and other stimulants. I'm sure I've seen heart attacks and strokes caused by their use as well, but frankly, in those cases, nobody will make the connection till much later, simply because the cause doesn't affect treatment, and we're focused on stopping the damage.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2012)

These things worry me...I wouldn't drink them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2012)

It is by caffeine alone I set my mind in  motion,
it is by the beans of Java that thoughts acquire speed, 
the hands  acquire shaking, 
the shaking becomes a warning; 
it is by caffeine alone  I set my mind in motion.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 23, 2012)

Caffeine.  Oxygen.  Water.  Not sure that I want to give any of them up...  Or prioritize them.  Though I only have the doctor's word that lack of oxygen or water will kill me...


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 26, 2012)

As with anything know your body and what you're putting into it.  If you have any pre-existing condition like high blood pressure I probably wouldn't recommend it.  I rarely use them but if I do I'll have one to get me over whatever hump I need.


----------



## Maaria (Feb 6, 2013)

I do not take synthetic drinks to enhance my energy levels. I am a strong supporter of natural supplements used for electrolyte replacement. Different bodies have different capabilities and weaknesses and one who is aware about what to put in and what to avoid can hardly go wrong because our body senses what is good for it and what is not. I just need to listen to its signals.


----------



## Aiseant (Feb 6, 2013)

Those drinks worry me too ... the only drink you need to stay alive is water
I only used it once during the last run of a student project, the whole team all nigh awake but I'm not really caffeine affected, so RB or such doesn't have many energizing effects on myself. I would rather not drink than drink such "power booster" before or during training (and after ... it would be madness for me) 
We ask people in our school not to drink it either because it has impredictible effect for the health, but also on the mood of some people.


The best drink I have for long training session is 2/3 water with a little pinch of salt and 1/3 grape juice (grape gives a very sweet juice). No cramp during training, no muscle stiffness after


----------



## Shkat (Apr 2, 2013)

Every body has its own opinion so i am saying my about the energy drinks. In my point of view there is zero percent energy in all energy drinks because they all use sense or flavors for just provide the taste. So we all should use fresh juices for get energy.


----------



## David Lader (Sep 27, 2013)

I am fifty, and I've been training seriously for over 35 years... I've tried just about everything over the years, and various stimulants have certainly provided me with the "boost" I wanted in the moment - thermogenics are all essentially the same, and they are all, in my opinion, fairly harmful over the long haul... Having a strong dose of caffein periodically seems fairly harmless, and good coffee can be a real pleasure and even medicinal in certain respects... Still, nothing beats good, old fashioned self-care in the form of good rest, real food, and, most importantly, a peaceful spirit... Take care...good luck.


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 27, 2013)

Seeing this and being diabetic has made me realise that I am glad that I find the taste of all energy drinks quite repulsive and can't stand tea or coffee.  Just drink water and occassionally some fruit juice and I seem to be able to survive fine and operate normally in day to day life and whilst training.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 27, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Seeing this and being diabetic has made me realise that I am glad that I find the taste of all energy drinks quite repulsive and can't stand tea or coffee.  Just drink water and occassionally some fruit juice and I seem to be able to survive fine and operate normally in day to day life and whilst training.


zero sugar Monster drinks.  I live off them.  3 to 4 a night.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2013)

No sugar? Isn't sugar a big part of the point of these things?


----------



## Carol (Sep 27, 2013)

The original energy drinks from Asia are very high in sugars.  The ones that were reformulated for the US market offer versions that are artificially sweetened as well.

Personally I've found that my body reacts very differently to caffeine anhydrous vs. naturally occurring caffeine.  I love my coffee, and I quite like tea as well.  But Energy drinks, no-doz, Excedrin, etc. just leave me feeling ill once the jolt wears off.

I do OK with GU gels most likely because they use green tea for the caffeine source than adding powder.  Even so, they are more of an "emergency" energy source for me.  I keep a few in my glove box and a few in my backpack but have rarely used them outside long (6+ hour) hiking treks.  Usually just give me my cuppa iced coffee in the morning and I'm good for the rest of the day


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> No sugar? Isn't sugar a big part of the point of these things?



I don't know but Monster makes a zero cal zero sugar zero carb in a white can I love it.  i think it uses high amounts of vit. B ginsing and other stuff.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 12, 2014)

If you mean Red Bull or Monster, I don't know. If you mean 5 Hour Energy, I've had a few of them but you always hear rumors and so on...like deaths supposedly related to consuming too many. As for me, the only energy drink I have is one called E & E, which has never had any adverse side effects, and I have been using it for a while. (I take it only when I know it's time to work out, but I feel too tired to get around to it. I take E & E and then 20 minutes later I am ready to rock!)


----------



## donald1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Anyone know anything about them?  Good or bad?
> 
> Are any "bad" for you?



i sometimes get 5 hour energy drinks free, they dont do anything for me i never get more or less energy but a lot of people i know say there really helpful (mostly my sister but still...)


----------

